# general turkey



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Went out last Saturday on a turkey hunt with my four year old boy&#8230;

We had been seeing a few turkeys around the house and he has been wanting me to shoot one. I hadn't had too many chances to get out with him, though, because my wife had a new little girl just recently&#8230;but, I finally decided to get semi-serious and see if I could find one.

So, we went for a drive up the Beaver Mountain and hiked into a little canyon I thought might hold some birds. My little boy was a trooper as we hiked about a mile round trip without seeing or hearing anything. He carried his "bow"--a plastic clothes hanger--around with him the whole time and pretended to shoot more bugs than I could care to count and had a great time. Although we did see a bit of sign, it was all old and the birds were obviously not in the area any more. So, we headed home.

On the drive out, I spotted a small group of elk, so I pulled out the binos and glassed them for a minute through my open truck window. I then continued driving with the window down in hopes of seeing some more animals.

About one mile down the road, we heard turkeys gobble! As my boy excitedly asked to see the turkeys, I stopped the truck, took out the gun and put two shells into the magazine. Together, we slipped over a fence and towards the gobbling turkeys. Then, when I thought we were near them, I hit my box call. Again, the turkeys gobbled. This time, though, we were right on top of them!

The turkeys were all either jakes or toms and were less than 30 yards from me. Without my boy knowing what I was doing, I raised the gun, aimed at the closest bird, and shot! The bird began to flutter on the ground and was definitely shot&#8230;

&#8230;my boy was excited and dying to get his hands on the bird. After it quit moving, I snapped a pic with my phone of him next to the bird and then later one off the mountain!

It was a lot of fun to shoot it with my boy!

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=32618&stc=1&d=1400181995

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=32626&stc=1&d=1400182109


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Pretty cool congrats! Nothing better then hunting with your kids


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Pretty cool congrats! Nothing better then hunting with your kids


Unless it's hunting with your grandkids!

But yeah, definitely cool.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

That kids smile! That makes the tag worth hundreds..... He is pumped!!!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice job and congrats. Way to building family memories.........


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats so awesome! Congrats


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

awesome job on bagging a turkey and taking your son out with you!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, that's cooler than the other side of the pillow.


----------

